# Substract to lower down ph



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for a substrate that helps me lower down PH, and at the same time keep my echindorus healthy.

Besides ADA Amazonia I/II what other options are available on the market?

Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi tat,

Any substrate with a high CEC (Cation exchange capacity) will absorb and lower the dissolved carbonates in your water. In turn, your PH will drop.

Currently I used Saf-T-Sorb (STS) but when they were available I used other heat treated Montmorillonite clay substrates such as Soilmaster Select Charcoal and Turface Pro League Grey.

Here is a pic of a 10 gallon with STS, no CO2, 2X10 watt CFL


----------



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I am moving my fish and plants from a 30G to 80G tank.
Since the new tank will be "installed" where the 30G tank is, I have no chance to cycle the tank before the fishes are introduced.

What exactly I need is a substrate that lowers down PH, but does not cause the amonia spike that ADA Amazonia causes.

I have 2 options:
1- Cycle the ADA Amazonia on 2 large buckets, during 2 weeks, and doing daily water changes
2- Find a safer substrate, that lowers down PH, but is not so dangerours to the fish as ADA is

What is your opinion?

Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi tat,

I have used ADA Amazonia and it did create high spikes of my ammonia/nitrites/nitrates during the nitrogen cycle.

Because the Montmorillonite clay substrates are inert they won't contribute to the spikes in those nutrients but they won't eliminate them either. Any new substrate will go through the nitrogen cycle as it becomes established. I have been able to mitigate some of the nitrogen cycle effect by putting some of the original substrate or mulm (dirty water from bottom of tank) from an established tank under the substrate of a new set up, using some of the old tank water to fill the new tank, and using the filter of an established tank on a new aquarium set-up.


----------



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks.
What I can do:

1- pre-cycle Ada Amazonia during 2 weeks on 2 large buckets.
2- Add 1 inch of existing substracte below 3 inches of ADA Amazonia substrate
3- Use existing filters: EHEIM 2213+EHEIM 2224
4- Reuse old tank water: 50% old water + 50% new water
5- Add bacterial culture liquid (e.g. Sera Nitrivec)


Anything else you would recommend, to reduce the risk as much as possible?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

> reduce the risk as much as possible


Don't use ADA products.

Use Safe-T-Sorb, Turface or similar product.

The N-cycle they go through is simply because in removing your old, established substrate you are removing the bacteria that is growing on it. 
Replace that missing bacteria, keep the filter, plants and everything else, and there will be almost no N-cycle at all.

Add some 'bacteria in a bottle' that contains Nitrospira species of bacteria. Do not waste your money on any other product. The other products have the wrong species of bacteria. You will not need much, if you are saving everything else.

You can put the fish back the same day.

Here is how I used Safe-T-Sorb:
Dump it in dry (do not breathe the dust)
Add water to about 6" deep. Stir the substrate A LOT!
Drain that water, and keep on stirring as you drain. 
Add more water, again, about 6" or so. Stir. You are trying to stir up as much dust as possible. 
Drain. 
Arrange the substrate, rocks, driftwood, plant (mist the plants). 
Fill the tank carefully, pouring the water in slowly over a plate or plastic bag. Allow it to seep into the substrate.

The first and second partial filling is the same a rinsing the substrate, I just did this in the tank. 
The actual filling created a fine haze, but nothing that would stop me from putting fish in the tank. That haze was pretty much gone the next day. About 3-4 days later I cleaned the filters. There was some silt in all the sponges and floss.


----------



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, Diana.

To be honest I never heard of those substrates: Safe-T-Sorb, Turface. I don't know anyone using it, here in Europe.

What about Eco-Complete ? I read some good reviews about it. It is a good alternative to ADA Amazonia?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

They are quite different products. 

Both will hold nutrients pretty well, though. It will not lower the pH or soften the water. 
EC will not give off any ammonia when it is submerged. To do a 1-day change over EC would be a good choice.

Safe-T-Sorb is one of several products sold as a sorbant for oil spills in a garage. Other products sold here for that purpose include Oil Dri. 

Turface is a sports field product.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi tat,

Check and see what "heat treated Montmorillonite clay" products are available where you live; example of heat treated Montmorillonite clay would be cheap kitty litter, oil absorbents for garages, etc.


----------



## tat (Apr 10, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi tat,
> 
> Check and see what "heat treated Montmorillonite clay" products are available where you live; example of heat treated Montmorillonite clay would be cheap kitty litter, oil absorbents for garages, etc.


Hi,

Do you think Montmorillonite clay will lower down the PH a bit?
My PH tap water is round 7.5, I want the substrate to to lower down to aprox 6.5


----------

